# Guys are simple, Women are complicated



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

I believe us guys are pretty simple in terms of what we are attracted to. Good looks first and foremost and a nice personality i.e not *****y or annoying. That's it, so simple, our standards aren't even that high in the looks department, I'd go out with 95% of girls.

But with women, I can't really figure out what attracts them to men. If women here could enlighten me that would be great. Forget any cultural beliefs, just tell me at a basic, raw level what it is you like in guys. Don't worry about hurting feelings if you don't like guys with SA just say. What most attracts you to us? What kind of personality do you like?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

nowornever said:


> I believe us guys are pretty simple in terms of what we are attracted to. Good looks first and foremost and a nice personality i.e not *****y or annoying. That's it, so simple, our standards aren't even that high in the looks department, I'd go out with 95% of girls.
> 
> But with women, I can't really figure out what attracts them to men. *If women here could enlighten me that would be great. Forget any cultural beliefs, just tell me at a basic, raw level what it is you like in guys. *Don't worry about hurting feelings if you don't like guys with SA just say. What most attracts you to us? What kind of personality do you like?


Why? It's been said multiple times that the opinion of SA women don't count because they're not real women. Plus, we have a bunch of male resident experts who obviously know women better than women know themselves. Ask them. I'm sure their answer is the one you want to hear anyway.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

rednosereindeer said:


> Why? It's been said multiple times that the opinion of SA women don't count because they're not real women. Plus, we have a bunch of male resident experts who obviously know women better than women know themselves. Ask them. I'm sure their answer is the one you want to hear anyway.


I want to hear women's honest opinion. Please understand this isn't a judgmental thing at all. Really, no judging here.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I like my dog more than my boyfriend.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I like my dog more than my boyfriend.


That's nice to know, what do you like in the male personality that he is missing? The unconditional love and loyalty of a dog?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Where's the status brigade?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

nowornever said:


> I want to hear women's honest opinion. Please understand this isn't a judgmental thing at all. Really, no judging here.


Oh, okay. Then I guess it's something like money. Or status. Or maybe just a big penis, idk


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Where's the status brigade?


I just want the opinions of women as they know best what attracts them. So I take it your personally pretty indifferent about status or how much money a guy makes? That's good, me too with women. Somebodies character is much more important.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

rednosereindeer said:


> Oh, okay. Then I guess it's something like money. Or status. Or maybe just a big penis, idk


C'mon, I'm being serious and would appreciate serious answers.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

nowornever said:


> I just want the opinions of women as they know best what attracts them. So I take it your personally pretty indifferent about status or how much money a guy makes? That's good, me too with women. Somebodies character is much more important.


I think the number one consideration is whether your personalities are compatible and whether there is chemistry between you. Oh and a great sense of humor. Everything else is icing.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I think the number one consideration is whether your personalities are compatible and whether there is chemistry between you. Oh and a great sense of humor. Everything else is icing.


I understand you like humor. I'm not sure what you mean by compatible and chemistry though?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

There are no archetypes or preconceived ideas about what will attract women. </end_discussion>


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I hate to say it, but you're going to get a lot of different answers. Some women like the stoic, mysterious types. Others prefer the loudmouth, outgoing jocks. There's no one personality that's guaranteed to attract every woman. The best you can do is be your best self by highlighting your good attributes and downplaying your bad attributes. 

With that said, I can share with you what kind of man I personally prefer. I like guys that are playful, friendly, and brimming with positive energy. Since I'm a bit insecure, I'm afraid that my company won't be welcome. And nothing quite puts that at ease like bright eyes, a radiant smile, and a tight hug upon being greeted. I can't help but smile back. And male laughter is just sheer music. When his inhibitions are lowered and he's being silly, it invites me to lower mine and have fun. Of course he still has to be wise enough to know when he could be silly and when he needs to be serious.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I think the number one consideration is whether your personalities are compatible and whether there is chemistry between you. Oh and a great sense of humor. Everything else is icing.


What flavor? :clap

Can I get strawberry? OR CHOCOLATE?

OMG IS THERE A CHOCOLATE STRAWBERRY COFFEE FLAVOR?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

nowornever said:


> That's nice to know, what do you like in the male personality that he is missing? The unconditional love and loyalty of a dog?


My dog lets me win on football game :teeth

Nah.. Lot of things why dogs are better than men or people generally.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> What flavor? :clap
> 
> Can I get strawberry? OR CHOCOLATE?
> 
> OMG IS THERE A CHOCOLATE STRAWBERRY COFFEE FLAVOR?


See? He gets it.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I hate to say it, but you're going to get a lot of different answers. Some women like the stoic, mysterious types. Others prefer the loudmouth, outgoing jocks. There's no one personality that's guaranteed to attract every woman. The best you can do is be your best self by highlighting your good attributes and downplaying your bad attributes.
> 
> With that said, I can share with you what kind of man I personally prefer. I like guys that are playful, friendly, and brimming with positive energy. Since I'm a bit insecure, I'm afraid that my company won't be welcome. And nothing quite puts that at ease like bright eyes, a radiant smile, and a tight hug upon being greeted. I can't help but smile back. And male laughter is just sheer music. When his inhibitions are lowered and he's being silly, it invites me to lower mine and have fun. Of course he still has to be wise enough to know when he could be silly and when he needs to be serious.


Thanks for a great answer! I like your honesty. Even though you have SA I'm guessing lots of girls like the kind of guy who can lower his inhibitions below hers. I feel like that is something that holds me back because of my anxiety I struggle to just be myself. I think that attitude of not caring what others think is something you like is that fair? Kinda the opposite of a guy with SA. I'm working on it.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm a guy and my tastes are not simple, in fact I have a very specific "type". Unfortunately I'm not attractive enough myself to be able to be as picky as I am, so my chances of having a good relationship seem slim.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> My dog lets me win on football game :teeth
> 
> Nah.. Lot of things why dogs are better than men or people generally.


That's true, dog's are great haha.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

nowornever said:


> Thanks for a great answer! I like your honesty. Even though you have SA I'm guessing lots of girls like the kind of guy who can lower his inhibitions below hers. I feel like that is something that holds me back because of my anxiety I struggle to just be myself. I think that attitude of not caring what others think is something you like is that fair? Kinda the opposite of a guy with SA. I'm working on it.


I've found being a cat helps.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I'm a difficult guy. If there's no humor, there's no hope. If there's no compatibility, there's no future. If there's no chemistry, there's no will to continue.
A girl needs to impress me with a facet of diffrent sides of personality. A rich personality with modest looks is what wins me over.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I'm a guy and my tastes are not simple, in fact I have a very specific "type". Unfortunately I'm not attractive enough myself to be able to be as picky as I am, so my chances of having a good relationship seem slim.


Don't be so hard on yourself, your SA is probably the biggest barrier you face and girls aren't as superficial as most guys ha!


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> I've found being a cat helps.


Women just love it when you hiss at them!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Beingofglass said:


> I'm a difficult guy. If there's no humor, there's no hope. If there's no compatibility, there's no future. If there's no chemistry, there's no will to continue.
> A girl needs to impress me with a facet of diffrent sides of personality. A rich personality with modest looks is what wins me over.


My man have to be better than my dog. Nobody succeed yet.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

nowornever said:


> Thanks for a great answer! I like your honesty. Even though you have SA I'm guessing lots of girls like the kind of guy who can lower his inhibitions below hers. I feel like that is something that holds me back because of my anxiety I struggle to just be myself. I think that attitude of not caring what others think is something you like is that fair? Kinda the opposite of a guy with SA. I'm working on it.


I hate to twist the knife a little deeper since this is a SA forum. But I can imagine myself having trouble with a SA guy. If he's closed off and quiet because he's anxious, I'm going to be closed off, quiet, and anxious. 'Is he acting this way because he's shy? Or is he acting this way because he's annoyed by my presence?' It's very uncomfortable and uncertain. There's also an issue of initiative. If we're both too nervous to take the first step, we're not going to go anywhere.

The "not-caring-about-what-others-think" attitude is a little more complicated. I do want him to care. It's human nature. It would be a little unsettling if he didn't care at all. (I don't think people could function in society if they completely didn't care what others thought of them.) And I'd desperately want him to want me to like him. But that desire for approval shouldn't be paralyzing. And I don't want him to need my approval so bad that he puts up an act either. He should want to win my favor. He shouldn't need to win my favor.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Here's a countdown by a film student of the democratically elected hottest ANIMATED men, which while it is about animated dudes, I think it does say a little about what women are after. Take it with a grain of salt, but I think you'll enjoy it.

part 1>> 



part 2>> 




TL;DR Women are more about personality, although that's not to say that attractiveness plays no role, and I would have to agree.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> I hate to twist the knife a little deeper since this is a SA forum. But I can imagine myself having trouble with a SA guy. If he's closed off and quiet because he's anxious, I'm going to be closed off, quiet, and anxious. 'Is he acting this way because he's shy? Or is he acting this way because he's annoyed by my presence?' It's very uncomfortable and uncertain. There's also an issue of initiative. If we're both too nervous to take the first step, we're not going to go anywhere.
> 
> The "not-caring-about-what-others-think" attitude is a little more complicated. I do want him to care. It's human nature. It would be a little unsettling if he didn't care at all. (I don't think people could function in society if they completely didn't care what others thought of them.) And I'd desperately want him to want me to like him. But that desire for approval shouldn't be paralyzing. And I don't want him to need my approval so bad that he puts up an act either. He should want to win my favor. He shouldn't need to win my favor.


I see. You think girls are tuned off by SA because it makes themselves feel anxious and uncertain? I have noticed this first hand. Girls have given me horrible looks before like they were disgusted with me but I'm sure it was because I was feeling anxious. I'm not bad looking I just have this issue of being extremely guarded which comes off like I'm some kind of *******. Girls are more attracted to the personality that is open, fearless and friendly. When I try to be that way I think it comes off as fake and girls know it. I feel lost lol. I really, really want a girlfriend and would do anything to get one but my whole personality will have to change.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

mcmuffinme said:


> Here's a countdown by a film student of the democratically elected hottest ANIMATED men, which while it is about animated dudes, I think it does say a little about what women are after. Take it with a grain of salt, but I think you'll enjoy it.
> 
> part 1>>
> 
> ...


Interesting, thx.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Men are just as complicated as women. The difference is you're blind to it because you don't have any interest in dating one.


----------



## lolwhyme (Apr 26, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I like my dog more than my boyfriend.


...there's a joke there, but I don't think I'm going to go there...:lol


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Men are just as complicated as women. The difference is you're blind to it because you don't have any interest in dating one.


Maybe you're right  I'm not complicated though I just want a simple girl who I am attracted too. Girls aren't like that, they need more and that's all I'm trying to understand. Sorry.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Just because you'd hump a hole in a tree stump, doesn't mean all guys are like that.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that Nostalgia Chick's countdown will only facilitate the arguments of the "Women like *******s" club?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think men and women are similar when it comes to most things they are attracted to, and a very few small differences that may be more attractive to different sexes.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't buy your premise that guys are pretty simple at all. 

they're simple in that it's easy to attract them with just sex and looks. most days, if I just waft a look in the general direction of the fly, their clothes fall off of their own accord. that part IS simple. After that, they get pretty complicated, just as complicated as women. and frustrating. 

anyone, women or men, can be attracted at first by surface stuff. It's what happens after that, when you start to get to really deal with someone on a regular basis, that's when the rubber hits the road so to speak.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Your answer is simpler than you think: Money and a big yacher. If you have those two things, you'll be fighting them off with a stick.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

lolwhyme said:


> ...there's a joke there, but I don't think I'm going to go there...:lol


I don't think that is called a joke but abusing in any case.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

nowornever said:


> Maybe you're right  I'm not complicated though I just want a simple girl who I am attracted too. Girls aren't like that, they need more and that's all I'm trying to understand. Sorry.


When you get a chance to be with a woman, you'll change your mind.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> Just because you'd hump a hole in a tree stump, doesn't mean all guys are like that.


I didn't say just sex. I said also that she can't be too annoying or *****y. But if a guy was not annoying or an ******* it still is not enough for a lot of girls is all I'm saying. They are looking for more in guys than guys are in women. I think it's cause women are more emotionally and socially intelligent that they need a richer relationship.


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

While humans have the ability to think, it has little meaning because deep down, we are all driven by our instincts. 

Humans are animals. Attraction is not a choice. 


To both men and women, personality is secondary, the common trait women are attracted to in men is what you would call social dominance / social status. 

Status is related to the setting. In a high school, the high status guys will be the "cool" people with a lot of friends and peer admiration. In the workplace, the high status guys will be the ones with the best looking job titles. Status is where you rank in a particular hierarchy. 

It's about the setting, really. I don't think a bum aged 35, on welfare, playing Xbox and smoking pot all day with a lot of friends and social connections could attract women his age (unless they were just as worthless as him).

So to answer the original poster's question:

In college or before, girls are attracted to popularity and general "coolness" (so they may be attracted to the no-life in his mid-30s who does nothing productive all day). 
After college, girls are attracted to career-related success.

And if you get disgusted looks from women, it's because they dread people with low social value.

Bottom-line women are just as simple as men.. they're just different.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

nowornever said:


> I didn't say just sex. I said also that she can't be too annoying or *****y. But if a guy was not annoying or an ******* it still is not enough for a lot of girls is all I'm saying. They are looking for more in guys than guys are in women. I think it's cause women are more emotionally and socially intelligent that they need a richer relationship.


The stuff you're saying is just really insulting towards all men.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> When you get a chance to be with a woman, you'll change your mind.


Of course personality attracts me but not to the extent it does for women, that's all. I made this thread to find out what women like in men so I could be aware of it. I don't think it's true that men and women are the same or helpful. So far I only got one good reply by Secretly Pretentious.

For instance the hottest guys in animation as voted for by girls was much more complex than the hottest women as voted for by men.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> The stuff you're saying is just really insulting towards all men.


I'm a guy, I don't see it as insulting. Guys are plenty intelligent, we just aren't as into relationship as women, that's all. Different does not mean better or worse.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

StanCarlisle said:


> While humans have the ability to think, it has little meaning because deep down, we are all driven by our instincts.
> 
> Humans are animals. Attraction is not a choice.
> 
> ...


I see where your coming from, but not all women are like this. Women often date bad boys who don't have much social status or wealth at all, in fact they can be hated by society. Being popular won't do it if she doesn't like him personally.


----------



## MusingForX (Apr 3, 2013)

I am a man and I am quite complicated. I've had people tell me so when it came to dealing with women.

I am attracted by a woman's personality. More specifically, I am attracted by how a girl deals successfully with stressful situation in a graceful manner.

That's hard to find.

So, I don't agree with your notion that we're willing to settle with anybody.
Maybe have sex (lol) but settling? Not so much.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

nowornever said:


> Of course personality attracts me but not to the extent it does for women, that's all. I made this thread to find out what women like in men so I could be aware of it. I don't think it's true that men and women are the same or helpful. So far I only got one good reply by Secretly Pretentious.
> 
> For instance the hottest guys in animation as voted for by girls was much more complex than the hottest women as voted for by men.


You wrote you're attracted to 90% of the women you see, so obviously something else has to click for you to be in a long-term relationship with a woman.

If given a survey of the perfect man, I'd make a **** load of requests. When it comes to reality, when I'm meeting a guy in person, though, that list goes out the window. Ultimately most people just want someone who respects and understands them. You can't honestly take an animation voting seriously...

What do you want to hear? That we all want something different? Yes. I simply added that so do men, and that you're oversimplifying yourself and what you want in a woman because you don't have any experience with one. Are you going to change yourself to fit every single woman's desired man after reading our answers? Good luck with that.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Men's and women's brains just work different. And women want to know for sure a man can take care of their family. Me personally
I could fall on anyone who has certain characteristics I like. I just love the different and creative, kind, intelligent and spiritual type of woman. And looks, the girl type, I mean cute, not manly or rough looks or behavior


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

nowornever said:


> I see where your coming from, but not all women are like this. *Women often date bad boys who don't have much social status or wealth at all*, in fact they can be hated by society. Being popular won't do it if she doesn't like him personally.


Social status does not necessarily need to be real to be attractive. A guy with no social status but who LOOKS like a guy who has social status will be as much attractive as the former.

Also, women are naturally submissive, that's why they tend to turn down / send in the friendzone guys who display submissive behavior (such as being and appearing needy).

I didn't write the rules, heh, that's biology.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> You wrote you're attracted to 90% of the women you see, so obviously something else has to click for you to be in a long-term relationship with a woman.
> 
> If given a survey of the perfect man, I'd make a **** load of requests. When it comes to reality, when I'm meeting a guy in person, though, that list goes out the window. Ultimately most people just want someone who respects and understands them. You can't honestly take an animation voting seriously...
> 
> What do you want to hear? That we all want something different? Yes. I simply added that so do men, and that you're oversimplifying yourself and what you want in a woman because you don't have any experience with one. Are you going to change yourself to fit every single woman's desired man after reading our answers? Good luck with that.


I am going to change my personality if I find out what women prefer. Please do tell what you would like in a man. Perfection is obviously not possible but I'd like to be more attractive to women. I don't think somebody respecting and understanding you is enough to create attraction. Wouldn't everybody be sleeping with their therapist if that was the case. But anyway I'd like to hear your list, honestly.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

A whole lot of stupid generalizations going on this thread. Just because you feel thing X, it does mean your entire gender shares your view. So for god's sake, try to understand people are individuals. That goes also with claiming that "girls want a strong and rich man who can take care of her and their family".


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

StanCarlisle said:


> Social status does not necessarily need to be real to be attractive. A guy with no social status but who LOOKS like a guy who has social status will be as much attractive as the former.
> 
> Also, women are naturally submissive, that's why they tend to turn down / send in the friendzone guys who display submissive behavior (such as being and appearing needy).
> 
> I didn't write the rules, heh, that's biology.


That's interesting, I kinda agree with you. It's hard getting my head around it cause I don't know what is going through women's minds or how they see things. But I know my mind and it doesn't work that way. All I take is to be physically attracted to her (most girls anyway) and she not be a ***** or irritating. That's not much to ask for.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I like *****y girls, so your theory is flawed.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Amphoteric said:


> A whole lot of stupid generalizations going on this thread. Just because you feel thing X, it does mean your entire gender shares your view. So for god's sake, try to understand people are individuals. That goes also with claiming that "girls want a strong and rich man who can take care of her and their family".


Not the whole gender but the majority. I'm trying to find out what MOST women like in personality. Just as some women might be attracted to fat men MOST are more attracted the healthy weight men. Personality can't be that different in terms of what most women are attracted to.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Men are just as complicated as women. The difference is you're blind to it because you don't have any interest in dating one.


Boom, thread should be closed now.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I think that men and women are equally complicated. I don't want to be rude or hurt any feelings, but these theories regarding social status/money/popularity are BS. I can't speak for all girls, but this is what I like in a guy:

kindness
patience
sense of humor
intelligence
appreciation of other cultures
similar tastes in music
his own interests
I find him attractive (which will vary for every person because beauty is in the eye of the beholder)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Where's the status brigade?


Banned Camp.



SnowFlakesFire said:


> I like my dog more than my boyfriend.


I too like my dog more than most people.

Also, @ OP:

I think it's easier to think that your gender is "simpler" than the other because you know what it's like to be your gender, where as you're clueless as to what it's like to be the opposite. I'm sure most females think that their gender is simpler than ours.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

tea111red said:


> 1. Good looking
> 2. Introverted (usually), honest/straight forward, thoughtful, understanding, has manners, respectful, open-minded, patient, not arrogant/humble, knowledgeable, good sense of humor, takes the initiative, knows how to be aggressive where it counts, etc.


When you say take the initiative, are you talking sexually or in general? Aggressive in what way? Thanks.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

niacin said:


> I think that men and women are equally complicated. I don't want to be rude or hurt any feelings, but these theories regarding social status/money/popularity are BS. I can't speak for all girls, but this is what I like in a guy:
> 
> kindness
> patience
> ...


Thank you! This is what I was looking for.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Where's the status brigade?


Tpower got perma-banned.



leonardess said:


> I don't buy your premise that guys are pretty simple at all.
> 
> they're simple in that it's easy to attract them with just sex and looks. most days, if I just waft a look in the general direction of the fly, their clothes fall off of their own accord. that part IS simple. After that, they get pretty complicated, just as complicated as women. and frustrating.
> 
> anyone, women or men, can be attracted at first by surface stuff. It's what happens after that, when you start to get to really deal with someone on a regular basis, that's when the rubber hits the road so to speak.


Yeah, I agree. Men are very simple when it comes to sex but not to relationships. Men are very, very picky about who they will commit to.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

StanCarlisle said:


> Social status does not necessarily need to be real to be attractive. A guy with no social status but who LOOKS like a guy who has social status will be as much attractive as the former.
> 
> Also, women are naturally submissive, that's why they tend to turn down / send in the friendzone guys who display submissive behavior (such as being and appearing needy).
> 
> I didn't write the rules, heh, that's biology.


Women are not submissive. You are full of crap.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Tpower got perma-banned.


He still has a sock account active though...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't really have a type as such. I guess I'm complicated in that I'm quite picky in who I'm attracted to. Usually I'll take more notice of things that put me off in a guy. Most often it's if I notice that they're quite arrogant, or looks-wise, if they're effeminate looking. I suppose a good sense of humour, similar attitudes and a certain amount of intelligence are attractive features too.



Mugen Souls said:


> Your answer is simpler than you think: Money and a big yacher. If you have those two things, you'll be fighting them off with a stick.


Do you think the same thing would happen with men if they met a rich woman?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Women are not submissive. You are full of crap.


 Pretty much have to agree here. It's hard to generalize in something like this but my observation has been that women like to be in charge but not overtly so. They typically don't mind having the appearance of the man having most of the control as long as he knows better.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

People are only complicated if they make things complicated. We like what we like as individuals, gender aside. No business complaining about things you cannot control, such as others' personal preference. If the stars don't align, don't try to move heaven and earth to get the outcome you want.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Tpower got perma-banned.
> 
> Yeah, I agree. Men are very simple when it comes to sex but not to relationships. Men are very, very picky about who they will commit to.


yep. you got it totally right on that. I think they are very aware of what they are getting into when it comes to committing to anyone. when they are considering that, whammo! their standards change completely.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

The guys who think women are "naturally submissive" have a whole lot of learning left to do. :lol


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

This thread is insane...

If women all liked specific things about men, im pretty sure we would have worked that out a few hundred thousand years ago and been capitalizing on it ever since. Women are just like men, they individually like different things in people.

Some guys like fat chicks, some guys like ugly chicks, some guys hate girls with big boobs, some guys care only about personality. Its the same with girls.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dysthymia said:


> This thread is insane...
> 
> If women all liked specific things about men, im pretty sure we would have worked that out a few hundred thousand years ago and been capitalizing on it ever since. Women are just like men, they individually like different things in people.
> 
> Some guys like fat chicks, some guys like ugly chicks, some guys hate girls with big boobs, some guys care only about personality. Its the same with girls.


Witness. God yeah, dysthymia, I wish everyone would realize this.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> The guys who think women are "naturally submissive" have a whole lot of learning left to do. :lol


Na they just need to meet my girlfriend when shes in a bad mood.

Well see whos submissive then.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

nowornever said:


> I see. You think girls are tuned off by SA because it makes themselves feel anxious and uncertain? I have noticed this first hand. Girls have given me horrible looks before like they were disgusted with me but I'm sure it was because I was feeling anxious. I'm not bad looking I just have this issue of being extremely guarded which comes off like I'm some kind of *******. Girls are more attracted to the personality that is open, fearless and friendly. When I try to be that way I think it comes off as fake and girls know it. I feel lost lol. I really, really want a girlfriend and would do anything to get one but my whole personality will have to change.


Like I said in my first post, I can't speak for most women. I can only speak for myself. I lot of SAS women have admitted to preferring SA men. Mezzoforte in particular comes to mind. They say that SA guys can relate to the same problems and are more available since they don't have a large social circle.

As for me, I'm not "disgusted" when men are visibly anxious around me. (Although maybe some women are.) Just uncomfortable. I think to myself _"If I'm causing him this much distress, maybe I should leave."_

You don't necessarily have to change yourself to appeal to a subgroup of women. But maybe you can broaden that range by being open about your nervousness. Your awkward behavior might go from being perceived as uncomfortable to endearing.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

Most women desire someone that will make them laugh and also feel safe, so basically a clown ninja.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ oh my god, I would love that. can I dress him?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

mcmuffinme said:


> Here's a countdown by a film student of the democratically elected hottest ANIMATED men, which while it is about animated dudes, I think it does say a little about what women are after. Take it with a grain of salt, but I think you'll enjoy it.
> 
> part 1>>
> 
> ...


I just watched these two videos and I've also noticed that a lot of women seem to go for the tortured, guarded fictional characters. I feel kind of conflicted about their popularity. On one hand, I definitely can see the sex appeal. These characters have very fascinating and complex personalities and experiences. And being emotionally wounded really brings out the maternal nature in women. Lots of women have the fantasy of being the one to "fix" a man. It makes her feel special; that she's the only one he'll open up to and she's the only one who can make him happy. I have to admit that I had a crush on several characters on that list myself. However, that fantasy never really occurs in reality. I'm not so naive that I think I could change a man. And I'm not so arrogant that I think I'm the only one who can fix his problems and make him happy. I might secretly think these men are sexy from afar, but I wouldn't want to get involved with any of them. Unfortunately, a lot of girls are that naive and arrogant. So the media encourages girls to pursue these womanizers, thieves, con-artists, and abusers. And then these girls wonder why they got chewed up and spit out in the end.


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Women are not submissive. You are full of crap.


I didn't mean and imply that women wanted to be a man's slave or lapdog.

Nevertheless, you have some explaining to do, for instance, why is it that women almost always want men taller / bigger / stronger than them? I mean, if they are not submissive, then why would they care at all?
Many surveys have supported this fact about height, a vast majority of women wouldn't date a man shorter than themselves.

Second, why is it that men who display feminine behavior (such as openly sharing their feelings, crying, being dependant) turn-off most women?

Women are attracted to men because they are.. men. They have masculine features and behaviors. If women were attracted to feminine looks and behavior, wouldn't they be.. lesbians?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

StanCarlisle said:


> I didn't mean and imply that women wanted to be a man's slave or lapdog.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have some explaining to do, for instance, why is it that women almost always want men taller / bigger / stronger than them? I mean, if they are not submissive, then why would they care at all?
> Many surveys have supported this fact about height, a vast majority of women wouldn't date a man shorter than themselves.
> ...


Wanting someone bigger or taller has nothing to do with being submissive. It's just attractive and makes you horny and want to bang the guy. Just like how guys like women with a certain body shape.

Sharing feelings and crying is not a turn-off. Why do you think women get upset if their boyfriend doesn't talk much and won't say how they feel?


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Sharing feelings and crying is not a turn-off. Why do you think women get upset if their boyfriend doesn't talk much and won't say how they feel?


From personal experience, this is a double-edged sword.

I have dated girls who wanted me to show more emotion and share my feelings. When I finally did, it didn't take time before I got dumped on my butt.

On the other hand, acting and looking independant and emotionally unavailable drew them to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

StanCarlisle said:


> From personal experience, this is a double-edged sword.
> 
> I have dated girls who wanted me to show more emotion and share my feelings. When I finally did, it didn't take time before I got dumped on my butt.
> 
> On the other hand, acting and looking independant and emotionally unavailable drew them to me.


Well, what did you say? Did you say something horrible?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

StanCarlisle said:


> I didn't mean and imply that women wanted to be a man's slave or lapdog.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have some explaining to do, for instance, why is it that women almost always want men taller / bigger / stronger than them? I mean, if they are not submissive, then why would they care at all?
> Many surveys have supported this fact about height, a vast majority of women wouldn't date a man shorter than themselves.
> ...


You could look at the women-prefer-tall-men argument as either biological or cultural/social. Because this isn't the case for every man and woman, I see the preference as a social one; we've been taught to want taller men because it's associated with masculinity. A tall guy is bigger than you and can, therefore, protect you. The idea has been perpetuated due to pseudoscience... it's not innate. You, evidently, think it's biological, but there's not solid proof, so don't jump to make that _personal belief _ that women are submissive and want to be protected an "obvious" fact.

Secondly, _some_ women are attracted to masculinity. Even some lesbians, but that doesn't mean that masculinity _makes_ a man, or that a feminine men are "****"/lesser men. I could argue that the reason why femininity in men is shamed is because it's associated with women, and women are seen as secondary or less than men. Therefore, if any man portrays characteristics associated with women, they're automatically flawed. To prove my point further, why is it that when a woman "acts like a man" she's praised? Being feminine, which is generally associated solely with women, is bad, hence why being a woman is nothing to be proud of; not in women and definitely not in men. My point is that the reason why men who express emotions are sometimes shamed isn't as simple as you like to assume.


----------



## Lady Violet (Jun 6, 2013)

StanCarlisle said:


> Second, why is it that men who display feminine behavior (such as openly sharing their feelings, crying, being dependant) turn-off most women?
> 
> Women are attracted to men because they are.. men. They have masculine features and behaviors. If women were attracted to feminine looks and behavior, wouldn't they be.. lesbians?


I can't speak for all women, but I personally (as well as most women I've met) appreciate it when men are secure and confident enough to express their emotions in healthy ways. I've never met a woman who's had a problem with a guy crying when he's needed a cry. And "being dependent" isn't a feminine trait. No one likes it when others are overly-dependent on them or clingy.

Also, plenty of heterosexual women are attracted to androgynous and feminine-looking men. Look at all the straight girls and women in western countries who find j-pop/k-pop pretty boys like this extremely attractive. Justin Bieber's feminine features get played up frequently because they know a lot of girls are attracted to them.


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Well, what did you say? Did you say something horrible?


It was nothing in particular, I was just being more available and expressive in relation to my feelings towards them.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

StanCarlisle said:


> I didn't mean and imply that women wanted to be a man's slave or lapdog.
> 
> Nevertheless, you have some explaining to do, for instance, why is it that women almost always want men taller / bigger / stronger than them? I mean, if they are not submissive, then why would they care at all?
> Many surveys have supported this fact about height, a vast majority of women wouldn't date a man shorter than themselves.
> ...


You're mistaking sexual submissive fantasies that most women do have, for everyday life. It's just sexy when a guy is taller/bigger/stronger so yes most people are attracted to them just like most men are attracted to shorter/smaller/physically unimposing women sexually. Mentally, not so much outside of sexual desire. If you try to take that whole "women are submissive" crap outside of the bedroom, it will not go well for you.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

StanCarlisle said:


> From personal experience, this is a double-edged sword.
> 
> I have dated girls who wanted me to show more emotion and share my feelings. When I finally did, it didn't take time before I got dumped on my butt.
> 
> On the other hand, acting and looking independant and emotionally unavailable drew them to me.





komorikun said:


> Well, what did you say? Did you say something horrible?


Does it really matter? Often girls want you to tell them everything about how you feel, but i think often they don't really have any idea of what goes on in a guys mind so when we let it out, it can be scary. Most men don't secretly love teddy bears, rainbows and unicorns, some men have very dark primal instincts that they keep in check by force of will.

So we can feel things that might horrify you, even though we would never act upon it. The whole men don't cry thing is just a result of men having to keep their emotions in check.

My girlfriend always comes with me when we socialise, and we socialise with mainly males, we've been together so long everyone treats her like one of the boys, which means she gets to hear us talk about everything that goes on in our minds. It came as a huge shock to her just what kind of **** goes through our brains, and seperating what we think, from what we do, is very very important.

Then again some guys like teddy bears, rainbows and unicorns.

Its definitly a double edged sword, and a case of be careful what you wish for.



AllToAll said:


> You could look at the women-prefer-tall-men argument as either biological or cultural/social. Because this isn't the case for every man and woman, I see the preference as a social one; we've been taught to want taller men because it's associated with masculinity. A tall guy is bigger than you and can, therefore, protect you. The idea has been perpetuated due to pseudoscience... it's not innate. You, evidently, think it's biological, but there's not solid proof, so don't jump to make that _personal belief _ that women are submissive and want to be protected an "obvious" fact.
> 
> Secondly, _some_ women are attracted to masculinity. Even some lesbians, but that doesn't mean that masculinity _makes_ a man, or that a feminine men are "****"/*lesser men*. I could argue that the reason why femininity in men is shamed is because it's associated with women, and women are seen as secondary or less than men. Therefore, if any man portrays characteristics associated with women, they're automatically flawed. To prove my point further, why is it that when a woman "acts like a man" she's praised? Being feminine, which is generally associated solely with women, is bad, hence why being a woman is nothing to be proud of; not in women and definitely not in men. My point is that the reason why men who express emotions are sometimes shamed isn't as simple as you like to assume.


Thats going to depend on your definition of what a man is really.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Dysthymia said:


> Thats going to depend on *your definition* of what a man is really.


Exactly, which is guided by our culture/social environment. Not biology.


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Exactly, which is guided by our culture/social environment. Not biology.


Which a large part of attraction is also based on


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Dysthymia said:


> Which a large part of attraction is also based on


True. So?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Why are you guys fighting mirrors?


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> True. So?


So if the culture/environment considers feminine men to be lesser men, then in the eyes of the majority... they are



Dissonance said:


> Why are you guys fighting mirrors?


I have no idea, but i wouldn't call it fighting


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Dysthymia said:


> So if the culture/environment considers feminine men to be lesser men, then in the eyes of the majority... they are


Some people may _think_ they are, but that doesn't mean they _actually_ are.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Whoa Whoa Whoa, who says what feminine is and isn't? I can be in a bloody giraffe suit with painted nails and a pink mohawk and I would still think I'm male.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

*reads thread*

And you wonder why they don't like you...


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I couldn't even read through this whole thread it was such a joke.

Can we get a "narrow-minded" discussion section, please?


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Odinn said:


> I couldn't even read through this whole thread it was such a joke.
> 
> Can we get a "narrow-minded" discussion section, please?


Can you keep your negative, pointless comments to yourself? If you don't like it, don't post.


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> You're mistaking sexual submissive fantasies that most women do have, for everyday life. It's just sexy when a guy is taller/bigger/stronger so yes most people are attracted to them just like most men are attracted to shorter/smaller/physically unimposing women sexually. Mentally, not so much outside of sexual desire. If you try to take that whole "women are submissive" crap outside of the bedroom, it will not go well for you.


Something I see and hear a lot is that they wouldn't date a shorter man because they want to "feel like a lady", "feel like a woman", or "Don't want to feel like they're protecting him". The latter implies that they don't want to be the dominant party of the couple.

I've heard also the "I don't want to feel like I'm dating my little brother". Hence another hint that they would rather be the submissive one.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

StanCarlisle said:


> Something I see and hear a lot is that they wouldn't date a shorter man because they want to "feel like a lady", "feel like a woman", or "Don't want to feel like they're protecting him". The latter implies that they don't want to be the dominant party of the couple.
> 
> I've heard also the "I don't want to feel like I'm dating my little brother". Hence another hint that they would rather be the submissive one.


Only one woman here so far has said she likes guys to take the initiative and be aggressive at the right times (whatever that means). The rest are either holding their tongues out of embarrassment or genuinely don't care that much about the dom/sub thing. The huge sales of 50 shades of grey tell an interesting story however. I am not judging women though I'd just like to know the truth, and I think you've made some excellent points.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

nowornever said:


> Only one woman here so far has said she likes guys to take the initiative and be aggressive at the right times (whatever that means). The rest are either holding their tongues out of embarrassment or genuinely don't care that much about the dom/sub thing. The huge sales of 50 shades of grey tell an interesting story however. I am not judging women though I'd just like to know the truth, and I think you've made some excellent points.


Okay, I'll tell you what I like!

Intelligence, ambition, nerdiness, and kinkiness are the main qualities that attract me to a man. And of course I need to be physically attracted. I don't think I'm very picky about looks, but I tend to prefer guys who aren't underweight or morbidly obese. I would prefer to date a guy who is my height or taller, but exceptions could probably be made for a guy who is an inch or two shorter. A guy that is dominant in and out of the bedroom would be a turn on, but not necessary. I wouldn't want to be the dominant one, and a relationship without the dom/sub roles would be perfectly fine.

Was I descriptive enough? :b


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

- Being a nerd. Doesn't have to be a smart nerd, I mean someone who will play videogames with me and likes fantasy crap

- Someone who can make me laugh and I the same

- Someone who will listen to me vent here and there, and talk about worldly things.

Just what I like.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Okay, I'll tell you what I like!
> 
> Intelligence, ambition, nerdiness, and kinkiness are the main qualities that attract me to a man. And of course I need to be physically attracted. I don't think I'm very picky about looks, but I tend to prefer guys who aren't underweight or morbidly obese. I would prefer to date a guy who is my height or taller, but exceptions could probably be made for a guy who is an inch or two shorter. A guy that is dominant in and out of the bedroom would be a turn on, but not necessary. I wouldn't want to be the dominant one, and a relationship without the dom/sub roles would be perfectly fine.
> 
> Was I descriptive enough? :b


Very cool, thx.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nowornever said:


> Only one woman here so far has said she likes guys to take the initiative and be aggressive at the right times (whatever that means). The rest are either holding their tongues out of embarrassment or genuinely don't care that much about the dom/sub thing. The huge sales of 50 shades of grey tell an interesting story however. I am not judging women though I'd just like to know the truth, and I think you've made some excellent points.


The dom/sub thing is of no interest to me. I still like guys who are taller and not too skinny.

And when I think about being protected by a guy it has nothing to with the physical. It's more about money.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

StanCarlisle said:


> Something I see and hear a lot is that they wouldn't date a shorter man because they want to "feel like a lady", "feel like a woman", or "Don't want to feel like they're protecting him". The latter implies that they don't want to be the dominant party of the couple.
> 
> I've heard also the "I don't want to feel like I'm dating my little brother". Hence another hint that they would rather be the submissive one.


What was that I just said about sexually v. everyday life? Seems to have gone over your head. Also why do you feel that if someone doesn't want to be dating a pushover, they must want to be dominated. There is such thing as wanting an EQUAL. I wouldn't want to be with a pushover but I definitely wouldn't date a guy who thought I was "submissive" in the relationship. I sure as hell am not.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Like be your arms from behind?


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

nowornever said:


> Can you keep your negative, pointless comments to yourself? If you don't like it, don't post.


uh what

It's not negative to point out narrow-mindedness. I feel it's quite justified, actually.

I mean you're generalizing like cray-cray man; that's pretty negative in and of itself. Yeah, most girls are complicated, but most guys are, too. It's a very human trait that is absolutely not limited by gender.

Anyway, I guess as for me (for what little it's worth) I don't mind SA guys at all. I actually prefer them. But I'm a socially anxious girl, so...I'm obviously going to be biased. I'd just be able to relate more, and there would be less pressure to do the nerve-wracking things non-SA people like doing. I feel like my standards are probably pretty high in the looks department, even though they shouldn't be (based on my own less than desirable features), but I have a _very_ wide definition of what I think is physically attractive.

Personality wise...everyone likes a good sense of humor, including myself, but it's really off-putting when a guy can't be serious about anything. Someone who is absolutely 100% faithful and committed, because that's how I am, and it means everything to me. Also, someone who doesn't mind being mushy and overly romantic, and who won't think I'm being clingy or weird if I make him valentines when it's not Valentine's Day or call just to say good night or want to play with his hair. :love2 Yeah. I absolutely love creativity, thoughtfulness, and sensitivity (likeseriouslyimportant). Someone really affectionate. Someone who reads a lot is a huge plus. And someone who could tolerate my insecurity and neuroses (which is a tall order that I wouldn't expect from anyone).



Secretly Pretentious said:


> And male laughter is just sheer music.


Yesss

Goddamn this whole post of mine
I sound like such a creepo
this is probably why I don't have a boyfriend


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa, who says what feminine is and isn't? I can be in a bloody giraffe suit with painted nails and a pink mohawk and I would still *think* I'm male.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_identity_disorder

or maybe its a fancy dress party? or one of those peculiar music fans


----------



## SoloArtist (Jun 11, 2013)

Women want a man that's exactly perfect for them. They have to have the perfect look, the perfect "personality", and say the perfect things at all the right times. So key advice I can give for guys: work out a lot, be the aggressive one in the flirting realm, and don't talk to much around girls only give her your positive or funny side. I might even say avoid the serious side, girls don't like thinking, logic, and numbers as much as men.

Men want any woman that will take them that's not a ***** (most guys, anyway). 

This is why women have more success in dating and having sex than men.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It amuses to see bitter males talk about what they think women want.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

tieffers said:


> uh what
> 
> It's not negative to point out narrow-mindedness. I feel it's quite justified, actually.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to generalize anybody, if that makes you uncomfortable I apologize. Thx for the response though.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Charmander said:


> .
> 
> Do you think the same thing would happen with men if they met a rich woman?


No because women with cash only date men with cash. It's a shame a lot of men aren't smart enough to do the same.

There wouldn't be any golddigging.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, I agree. Men are very simple when it comes to sex but not to relationships. Men are very, very picky about who they will commit to.


Again, not complicated. There are two types of women: Ones that are commitment worty to and ones that aren't commitment worthy. If you can only get sex but not relationships, then there's no question which one you fall under. It's as simple as that.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> It amuses to see bitter males talk about what they think women want.


It makes me feel kind of bad sometimes. Obviously they've faced a lot of rejection from the opposite sex in order to have such obscure mindsets...


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> It makes me feel kind of bad sometimes. Obviously they've faced a lot of rejection from the opposite sex in order to have such obscure mindsets...


the thing is often they haven't... theres a lot of guys who were too shy to actually approach and talk to females, and eventually just grew very bitter because of it, blaming females for it.

Of course theres always the other extreme


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Mugen Souls said:


> No because women with cash only date men with cash. It's a shame a lot of men aren't smart enough to do the same.
> 
> There wouldn't be any golddigging.


I really have to wonder where these boys got such ideas from...

No idea why girls don't like you. Haha~

Drop the whole 'girls only like guys with money' sh*t already. It is insulting to the kind females _who actually do exist_ and hate those _VERY FEW _girls out there who do that to kind gentlemen.

Why can't we just stop all of this sexism and get on with our lives?



mezzoforte said:


> It makes me feel kind of bad sometimes. Obviously they've faced a lot of rejection from the opposite sex in order to have such obscure mindsets...


Also this. Sometimes I wonder if I should just leave this forum in general due to the extreme sexism and anti-equalists here(when really there is so much benefit). But I like helping people with their problems and trying to argue my sides

I have honestly never seen a place so against females in my entire life.. they almost don't see us as human..


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

Lynvana said:


> I really have to wonder where these boys got such ideas from...
> 
> No idea why girls don't like you. Haha~
> 
> ...


Don't let it get to you, plenty of us aren't so bitter about females.

I know your all human


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Dysthymia said:


> Don't let it get to you, plenty of us aren't so bitter about females.
> 
> I know your all human


lol white knight :haha


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Lynvana said:


> I really have to wonder where these boys got such ideas from...
> 
> No idea why girls don't like you. Haha~
> 
> ...


It's not "very few" I'd put it at 50/50 at least, but most women _do_ take financials into account when marrying, make no mistake about it.

And to your last part, I'm not going against all females, just the golddigging type. Where did I say that all chicks were golddiggers? That's right, no where. You lost your cool for nothing.


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

A male lawyer could easily fall in love with a waitress. Now can you imagine a female lawyer falling in love with a grocery store bagger? 

lol if you can.


----------



## scaredlittlemama (Jun 5, 2013)

A lot of women are attracted to confidence. If a male, or female, is oozing confidence then a woman will take notice. Generally that will take precedence over looks, status, etc. Of course, there are a whole **** load of shallow people in the world so sometimes it can be hard to find a woman who is willing to admit it.


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

scaredlittlemama said:


> A lot of women are attracted to confidence. If a male, or female, is oozing confidence then a woman will take notice. Generally that will take precedence over looks, status, etc. Of course, there are a whole **** load of shallow people in the world so sometimes it can be hard to find a woman who is willing to admit it.


People can not be "oozing confidence". But they can be oozing high social status.

Social status and social confidence are merely a byproduct of social success. Without it, your self-esteem is pretty much worthless. Men who have nothing to be confident about will only come off as fake and putting on a facade. And that isn't attractive to anyone.

I have known confident people who couldn't get any female attention. But I have never seen "popular"/"cool" people in the same situation.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Mugen Souls said:


> It's not "very few" I'd put it at 50/50 at least, but most women _do_ take financials into account when marrying, make no mistake about it.
> 
> And to your last part, I'm not going against all females, just the golddigging type. Where did I say that all chicks were golddiggers? That's right, no where. You lost your cool for nothing.


Everyone takes financials into account? If someone doesn't have a job it is going to be a huge load on the family. But hey, at least you're trying to cover up your cynical behavior with proof and statistics.
Oh wait.
Where'd that 50/50 come from? C: Besides for out of your a**

You said females.
>Implying that it isn't 'some' females
>Implying you totally know what you're talking about and you have the experience to prove you are a god on this subject.



Mugen Souls said:


> lol white knight :haha


I didn't know somebody trying to help someone else who is considering leaving a SAS support forum is white knighting.

That is a new one. You are a sad person.
This genderwar isn't going anywhere and I can be 100% sure that you're making a huge a** out of yourself.


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Lynvana said:


> Everyone takes financials into account? If someone doesn't have a job it is going to be a huge load on the family. But hey, at least you're trying to cover up your cynical behavior with proof and statistics.
> Oh wait.
> Where'd that 50/50 come from? C: Besides for out of your a**
> 
> ...


I missed that part. I thought he was just kissing butt. Don't leave though. We need people here that have good intentions and aren't here just to flame people. This site is way more hostle than I expected for people with SA, but that's a story for another post.

Anyway, the ones I'm talking about are the ones that would never work a day in their lives and expect the man to do everything. There are more of those than you think. Some here have even admitted it in other threads.

That's the type I despise. That's why any woman I date at least has to have some career goals. I'm not entering marriage to become an ATM


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Mugen Souls said:


> I missed that part. I thought he was just kissing butt. Don't leave though. We need people here that have good intentions and aren't here just to flame people. This site is way more hostle than I expected for people with SA, but that's a story for another post.
> 
> Anyway, the ones I'm talking about are the ones that would never work a day in their lives and expect the man to do everything. There are more of those than you think. Some here have even admitted it in other threads.
> 
> That's the type I despise. That's why any woman I date at least has to have some career goals. I'm not entering marriage to become an ATM


I think everyone just gets upset sometimes on here and they find this a good place to go with their frustration.

Women like that are in the plenty ofc.. it is very depressing. Most of the time I believe they think like this because of how sheltered women usually are in society these days, but other times I have zero clue. I'd be bored out of my mind becoming an adult and not having a job to support my family, and would just feel like a complete drag.

Feminism also didn't used to be so different from what people think it is now. Feminism had benefits to both parties, but now radicals have changed the definition. Benefits including women can learn how to work instead of their husbands etc

Any women a guy dates should offer to pay for the date too sometimes.

See, marriage too. People aren't getting married anymore, because of the high divorce rate and money etc.

I just get frustrated when I see people going that women are only attracted to social status and money. It is false for many, and a lot of individuals are against that thinking.


----------

